# Rescue cat doesn't want to be rescued?



## Brunny (Feb 20, 2019)

Hi - this is my first post so Ill quickly introduce myself.
Im Brunny and I have two cats. First one is Ella who is 6 months old now and whilst quite a nipper, is generally coming along fine. Then Early Grey who is a different kettle of fish altogether and Im not quite sure wha to do about him.

So I was coming home from work the other day and into my building, he followed me in and up the stairs. He had a wonky leg and I thought he must live in the building by him following me. I looked on the way up to see if he recognised his floor (maybe giving him too much credit there haha) but no, he kept following me up. He came in with me as he blatantly was fixated on me and due to his bad leg and bedraggled state, I let him in.

I fed him and got a vet around who said he probably was hit by a car a few weeks ago and it has started to heel on its own, hence him being able to use it, but its healed in a wonky fashion and he was probably starving. So as far as I was concerned he's mine now. Ella liked him, they ate and played together, everything was hunky dory. The vet has him lined up for neutering in a weeks time too.

The only problem is Earl Grey howls and howls and howls. He yelps as though he's in pain when he gets up (probably the leg hurting him) he sounds angry when he meows and is constantly at the door trying to get out. I don't have a garden so cant let him out, and the last time he was out he hurt himself it seems so I don't want to risk that again.

Do you think just neutering him will sort it out? He is probably 18 months old, has no collar or microchip and has been with me a fortnight now. I've put up posters and created whatsapp groups in our building trying to find his owner but no one is claiming him or coming forward. So as I say - he's mine to all intents and purposes. But he just doesn't seem to want to be.

Any suggestions or advice greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Saffy Cat (Sep 20, 2018)

I think your message might have had more responses if posted under cat behaviour? Not sure if you resolved your issue as it's been two weeks since you posted? I would try and keep him in for healing especially if he's not neutered and then afte recovery. At very least for a month or so so he knows this is now home. Maybe keep him calm with some cat calming remedies? And some enrichment toys to keep him occupied?

Have tagged @chillminx who might kindly help you here.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello @Brunny and welcome 

I am sorry I did not see your post earlier. (Thank you @Saffy Cat for tagging me).

It is nice that you have taken in this poor injured boy "Earl Grey" but I am concerned to hear about the howling! I would think your neighbours will soon be complaining.

The howling is probably due to him being frightened and in pain in a strange place. Injured cats think if they can get out and away they will leave the pain behind them.

If he yelps as he gets up then he is definitely in pain from his injury, and you need to get pain relief prescribed for him by the vet as soon as possible. I am amazed the vet did not give you anything for him. Cats are good at hiding pain, so as Earl Grey is yelping I promise you he is in pain.

Has the vet x-rayed Earl Grey to find out what the injury is? If he was hit by a car it is quite possible he has a fractured pelvis which is very painful. For the injury to heal he should be on cage rest or at least in one room where there is nowhere to climb or jump. And he should have litter trays with very low sides so he can get in and out easily. He will still need pain relief though.

If the cat's injury has not healed properly you should ask the vet if the bone can be reset under a general anaesthetic. To pay for the cost of the operation you could start a crowdfunding page for him. If you have a Facebook page you can tell his story there and kind people will help you.

He will need to be neutered if he is to live with you, but to me the top priority is to sort out his injury and make sure he is comfortable and not in pain.


----------

